# Sticky  Official Spurs Fan Thread



## -33-

Welcome to the World Champion San Antonio Spurs Forum...

Hopefully we can bring together alot of Spurs fans and get some good discussion going...if you visit, please give some info on yourself to let everyone get to know you better:

Name:
Location:
Age:
Spurs Fan Since:
Favorite All-Time Spur:
Favorite Current Spur:
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
Favorite Spurs Moment:


----------



## Aurelino

Name: Aurelino
Location: Right here

Age: ageless

Spurs Fan Since: 1999

Favorite All-Time Spur: DR50

Favorite Current Spur: Duncan, with Manu a close second.

AIM/Yahoo Screennames: aurelino911

Favorite Spurs Moment: Beating the Lakers in 2003 playoffs:grinning:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

name: mia
location: so cali
age: 17
spurs fan since: 2000
fav all time spurs: d-rob
fav current spur: tony parker, duncan (TD and TP r equal) and manu
aim sn: kralelippi
fav spurs moment: beating the lakers 2003, and the championship


----------



## MagnusPinus

Name: Pini Alessandro
Location: Cuneo-Italia
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: From last year(when Manu arrived)
Favorite All-Time Spur: Manu Ginobili
Favorite Current Spur: Manu Ginobili
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: MagnusPinus 
Favorite Spurs Moment: Robo de balon de Manu!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Name: Dustin Barnes
Location: Gainesville
Age: 18
Spurs Fan Since: Always
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: FlannelBoy711
Favorite Spurs Moment: Gotta be beating the Lakers.


----------



## DaBobZ

Name: Robert
Location: Paris, France
Age: 25
Spurs Fan Since: 1990
Favorite All-Time Spur: DRob
Favorite Current Spur: Duncan, Parker
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: DaBobZ
Favorite Spurs Moment: last year's playoffs


----------



## mattyc

Name: Matt
Location: Australia
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: Early-90s.
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan/Malik Rose
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
Favorite Spurs Moment: 99 and 03 championships. Sending David out with another ring.


----------



## spursfan50

Name: Kristi
Location: San Antonio, TX, but I go to college in AR
Age: 21
Spurs Fan Since: 1989-90
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
Favorite Spurs Moment: '99 and '03 championships, especially seeing DRob go out a champ, going to my first Spurs game - game 6 vs. the Nets, crushing the Lakers in game 6, and seeing Steve Kerr nail those 3 pointers vs. the Mavs.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life

Name: DeShawn
Location: Bronx
Age: 19
Spurs Fan Since: 1995(When I got into basketball)
Favorite All-Time Spur: Sean Elliott
Favorite Current Spur: Malik Rose
Favorite Spurs Moment: Beating the Lakers in 03'


----------



## once_again

Name: Nina

Location: San Antonio, of course.

Age: 21

Spurs Fan Since: a long while now

Favorite All-Time Spur: Timmie, Parker

Favorite Current Spur: Parker and Manu

AIM/Yahoo Screennames: see the bottom buttons

Favorite Spurs Moment: when they won the championship last year.


----------



## once_again

> fav spurs moment: beating the lakers 2003, and the championship


watching the lakers cry like babies..funny stuff.


----------



## MomBear

Name: Mary
Location: San Antonio, TX USA
Age: NOYB
Spurs Fan Since: 1988
Favorite All-Time Spur: Sean Elliott
Favorite Current Spur: Tony Parker/Manu Ginobilli
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: MomBear
Favorite Spurs Moment: Winning the 1999 Championship and the 2003 Championship....

honorable mention: Game 6 2003 SA vs LA


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I guess I'm the only regular at this board not to do this yet, so here it goes:


Name: Derek
Location:San Antonio
Age:19
Spurs Fan Since: 1990
Favorite All-Time Spur:Tim Duncan - Who else?
Favorite Current Spur:Tim Duncan - Who else? 
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
Favorite Spurs Moment: Drafting Tim Duncan


----------



## Spurs#1

Name: Adam
Location: Australia
Age: 24
Spurs Fan Since: 10
Favorite All-Time Spur: David "Admiral" Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan and Tony Parker

AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
Favorite Spurs Moment: 2003 Championship


----------



## Admiral

...


----------



## zoltan!

Name: Drew
Location: San Antonio, Texas
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: I can remember 
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: buttons 
Favorite Spurs Moment: The Memorial Day Miracle or the 1999 Championship


----------



## Thuloid

Name: Adam
Location: Northern Virginia
Age: 25
Spurs Fan Since: ~1990
Favorite All-Time Spur:Avery Johnson
Favorite Current Spur:Tim
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:kingofacre
Favorite Spurs Moment: The draft lottery in 1997, when I knew we'd win a title


----------



## texan

Name: Wes Reed
Location: Austin
Age: 15
Spurs fan since: 1993
Fav. All Time Spur- Sean Elliot
Fav. Current Spur- Manu Ginobili
Aim SN: weszzly
Fav. Spurs Moment- Drafting TD


----------



## sjfinest5

Name: Damir (aka Big D)
Location: California
Age: 18
Spurs fan since: since i've been watching basketball
Favorite All-time Spur- David Robinson, Tim Duncan
Favorite Current Spur- Tim Duncan(my favorite player), Manu, Tony Parker, Malik Rose
AIM/Screename: sjfinest5
Favorite Spurs Moment: winning the championships, and everytime we beat the lakers(god i can't stand them)


We'll get the title next year!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Name:Robbie
Location:San Antonio
Age:14
Spurs Fan Since: birth
Favorite All-Time Spur: Sean Elliot
Favorite Current Spur: Tony Parker
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: aim- rsnbball2004 yahoo- [email protected]
Favorite Spurs Moment: The Memorial Day Miracle


----------



## mr_french_basketball

Name: Olivier
Location: Paris, France
Age: 28
Spurs fan since: 1992
Favorite All-time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur:
1) Tony Parker : I follow Tony's fabulous rising since he was playing in the french league at the age of 17.
2) Tim Duncan : The guy is so smart and talented, he deserves all the consideration he can get
3) Manu Ginobili : I like him more and more at every game. A very special player, a mix between genius and madness.
AIM/Screename: mr_french_basketball

Favorite Spurs Moment:
1) winning the championships and beating the arrogant Lakers in the process (I'm so glad David get his titles!!!)
2) when the Admiral received his MVP trophy
3) getting the first round pick in the 1997 draft lottery (and so Tim Duncan) after the terrible '96 season...


----------



## sundabeam

un francais sur ce forum, c'est tres rare  

(excuse me if i speak french)


----------



## Rique

Name:Enrique
Location:Used to Live in SA, now going to School in Michigan, working in The Detroit area, yeah, they are quite high on their victory last season.
Age:22
Spurs Fan Since:early 90s
Favorite All-Time SpurRob
Favorite Current Spur:Tim
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:mustangrick21 (aol)
Favorite Spurs Moment:99 When Spurs were blowing everyone away. Elliots 3 on his tiptoes was a good one. I must also agree on beating the lakers....Ohh the satisfaction is bliss.


----------



## spursfor

Josh
SA
15
1989
David Robinson
Tim Duncan
Spusfor21
Memorial day miracle in '99


----------



## Nephets

Name: Stephen Pegg
Location: Mesquite, Texas
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: When I got into basketball around 1997 or so... maybe a bit later.
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: AIM: Nephets Z5 / Yahoo: nephetsz5 / MSN: [email protected] --anybody feel free to IM me!!
Favorite Spurs Moment: The championships, the winning playoffs, getting Duncan/Robinson/Parker/Manu


----------



## Guth

Name: Andrew Guthrie
Location: Columbia, MO, but I live in San Antonio, as a quick look to the left would tell you
Age: 18
Spurs Fan since: 1996 when we moved to SA
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson...There is a reason that so many will have him in this spot, and I don't feel bad about being unoriginal. The definition of class.
(With honorable mention going to Kevin Willis...I mean, come on.)
Favorite Current Spur: TIMMMMMMMYYYY!!! 
Favorite Spurs Moment: Nominees- Winning the first championship, winning the second, Steve Kerr vs. Dallas, Watching Tim Duncan swing a golf club...

Winner: The shot of the post-second championship celebration with Kevin Willis walking down the tunnel under SBC. He has the Larry Obrien trophy in one hand and a Wheaties box with the Spurs on it in the other...and he is staring intently and smiling at the WHEATIES BOX! Hello, you are holding the NBA Trophy for the first time in your career and you are enthralled by a Wheaties box? Hilarious


----------



## LineOFire

I can't believe I have never posted in this thread.:eek8:

Name: Luis Solis
Location: San Antonio, Texas, United States
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: Since I was born in 1987. I remember the days when we used to lose to the Rockets. 1994?
Favorite All-Time Spur: Avery Johnson
Favorite Current Spur: Tony Parker
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: xLineOFirex
Favorite Spurs Moment: Winning the first championship in 1999.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Steve Kerr vs. Dallas


 lol that was classic


----------



## TheRoc5

tyler mcnabb
houston/canada bc
spurs fan since 2002 when i was introduced to bball 
fav altime spur duncan/parker
fav spur duncan/parker
aim adidasplaya0005


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

I've been a Spurs fans since the Walter Berry days a la 1986-1986...at that time I was torn because I loved the Mavs at that time too.....that team was great....Roy Tarpley, Rolando Blackman, Mark Aguirre, Brad Davis....how they didn't stick to the Celtics I will never know. I later turned to the Spurs because I'm from Poteet and it was logical to follow a team closer to home. I will never forget getting to meet the Iceman during my 8th grade year. He came to our gym and he crawled out of black Jaguar....but I'm pro-San Antonio everything....I would go and see Jesse James Leija fight....anyways....my favorite Spur is defientely Ginobli more because he's like the first huge Latin-American Alll-Star. My all-time favorite is a tie between Sean Elliott and David Robinson.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> I've been a Spurs fans since the Walter Berry days a la 1986-1986...at that time I was torn because I loved the Mavs at that time too.....that team was great....Roy Tarpley, Rolando Blackman, Mark Aguirre, Brad Davis....how they didn't stick to the Celtics I will never know. I later turned to the Spurs because I'm from Poteet and it was logical to follow a team closer to home. I will never forget getting to meet the Iceman during my 8th grade year. He came to our gym and he crawled out of black Jaguar....but I'm pro-San Antonio everything....I would go and see Jesse James Leija fight....anyways....*my favorite Spur is defientely Ginobli more because he's like the first huge Latin-American Alll-Star.* My all-time favorite is a tie between Sean Elliott and David Robinson.


Argentinians aren't Latin American...are they?


----------



## Tersk

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Welcome to the World Champion San Antonio Spurs Forum...
> 
> Hopefully we can bring together alot of Spurs fans and get some good discussion going...if you visit, please give some info on yourself to let everyone get to know you better:
> 
> Name: *Andrew*
> Location: *Sydney, Australia*
> Age: *14*
> Spurs Fan Since: *New convert*
> Favorite All-Time Spur: *George Gervin, Avery Johnson*
> Favorite Current Spur: *Nazr Mohammed, Tim Duncan, Devin Brown*
> AIM/Yahoo Screennames: *AIM - theo4002*
> Favorite Spurs Moment: *Being so good, for so long*


..


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Argentinians aren't Latin American...are they?


lol ya they r


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol ya they r


Really? I didn't know south americans and latin americans were the same thing. I learn something new everyday :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

Name: TiMVP2
Location: San Antonio

Ageleave blank)

Spurs Fan Since: 1998

Favorite All-Time Spur: Devin Brown

Favorite Current Spur: Devin Brown

AIM/Yahoo Screennames: MDIZZShawty

Favorite Spurs Moment: Killin Lakers in 03
*
FOOOO*


----------



## sheefo13

Name: Sherief Elabbady
Location: Blaine, MN
Age:16
Spurs Fan Since:2003
Favorite All-Time Spur: Tim Duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames:sheefieskill13 (aim)
Favorite Spurs Moment: every game!


----------



## FollowDreams

Name: Kevin
Location: Northeast of China 
Age: 25
Spurs Fan Since: 2004
Favorite All-Time Spur: Duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Manu
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: 
Favorite Spurs Moment: this playoff season when we beat Pistons in the final match


----------



## GalacticZack

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Welcome to the World Champion San Antonio Spurs Forum...
> 
> Hopefully we can bring together alot of Spurs fans and get some good discussion going...if you visit, please give some info on yourself to let everyone get to know you better:
> 
> Name:
> Location:
> Age:
> Spurs Fan Since:
> Favorite All-Time Spur:
> Favorite Current Spur:
> AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
> Favorite Spurs Moment:



Name: Jeff
Location: San Antonio
Age: Age is a state of mind.
Spurs fan since: A very long time.
Favorite All-Time Spur: Tim Duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM name: Jeffm815
Favorite Spurs Moment: "Sweeping the Lakers 4-0 in the 1999 Western Conference Semis was the sweetest moment for me because it was a complete crushing of our arch enemies. It was total and absolute destruction of the hated ones."


----------



## tdk1984

Name: Thomas (tdk1984)
Location: Chico, CA
Age: 21
Spurs Fan Since: 1999
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson/George Gervin
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: tdk1984 (I don't use IM)
Favorite Spurs Moment: Title #1 (The Admiral finally wins one)


----------



## carlos710

Name: Carlos
Location: Sonora, Mexico
Age: 21
Spurs Fan since: 1995
Favorite All-Time Spur: Tim duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: casv314 
Favorite Spurs Moment: there are a lot.. after the obvious ones (memorial day miracles, first championship, etc.) I loved when they swept the blazer on their first championship run, especially game 3 and 4 when it was david robinson who IMO was the best player of the team on those wins.
The admiral finally played his best when it mattered the most :clap: 

ps: i just realized that i have almost 4 years on these boards :eek8: i must have the lowest post/per day ratio of all the active users :biggrin:


----------



## AmazingGrace

Name: Grace
Location : The Woodlands
Age: 20
Fav. Spur: Manu
All Time Fav. Spur: David R.


----------



## Pimped Out

AmazingGrace said:


> Name: Grace
> Location : The Woodlands
> Age: 20
> Fav. Spur: Manu
> All Time Fav. Spur: David R.


so i gotta ask, spurs or rockets?

either way, hope to see you posting in both forums 


i guess i will answer too, even though ive been around a while

Name: Cyrus
Location: Austin by way of Katy, TX
Age: 19
Spurs fan since: eh, kinda liked the spurs since i started watching bball. never a die hard fan though
Favorite All-Time Spur: mario elie and robert horry, though not for their stint with the spurs. As an actual spur, D-Rob no doubt
Favorite Current Spur: Timmy D and Manu
Favorite Spurs Moment: Overall, hakeem destroying them. as a spurs fan, the twin towers winning the first 'ship.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## MadBurgerMaker

Name: Allan
Location: San Antonio
Age:26
Spurs fan since: I started watching basketball. People laughed in high school because I didnt like the Bulls.  
Favorite all time Spur: Sean Elliot, I believe, although David Robinson is a close second.
Current Spur: Timmaay!
Spurs moment: Sean Elliot dropping that three on the Blazers: :worship:


Im back for the playoffs by the way. Nice to see you fine individuals again. :biggrin:

Edit: Oh! My AIM screenname is...MadBurgerMaker...


----------



## CbobbyB

Name: Corneel
Location: Beaumont, TX
Age: 19
Spurs fan since: i dont know
Favorite All-Time Spur: George Gervin
Favorite Current Spur: Gino.
Favorite Spurs Moment: when Hakeem raped them in the playoffs after D-Rob recieved the MvP..LoL


----------



## Pimped Out

I Start Fires said:


> Favorite Spurs Moment: Overall, hakeem destroying them.


i cant believe i forgot 13 in 35. that was a great moment.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> i cant believe i forgot 13 in 35. that was a great moment.


----------



## spursgospurs

Name: Kyle G.
Location: Boulder, Co for college
AIM: ascentofclove
Favorite all-time Spur: David and Tim
Favorite current Spur: Tim and Manu
Favorite Spur moment: Oh man...driving downtown after the '03 championship, Tim winning two MVPs, championships, David's days of dominance...


----------



## SpursFan16

I Am Back *****es!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That's cool, but this isn't the right place to post that.

Welcome back though.


----------



## Spurs™

Name: Zain
Location: Dallas
Age: 16
Spurs Fan Since: 1998
Favorite All-Time Spur: The Iceman TimmyD
Favorite Current Spur: TimmyD
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: Spurschamp2021
Favorite Spurs Moment: Winning our first ring.


----------



## theolo

Name:Oscar 
Location:California
Age:15
Spurs Fan Since:2000
Favorite All-Time Spur:Tim Duncan 
Favorite Current Spur:Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames[email protected]
Favorite Spurs Moment:2001 championship-game 6-Duncans Performance-David Robinsons Final Game


----------



## Spurs™

Welcome!


----------



## Dynamic™

Name: Rahim
Location: Dallas, Texas.
Age: 17
Spurs Fan Since: 2000
Favorite All-Time Spur: Manu.
Favorite Current Spur: Manu.
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: DUDE its Rahim
Favorite Spurs Moment: Winning the NBA finals.


----------



## iceman44

I found this was the best NBA board on the internet so I came back.

Favorite Spurs Moment: 1999-2003-2005 - NBA Champions
Favorite former Spur: George Gervin, David Robinson
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
Spurs fan since 1988 when I moved to San Antonio. Never really followed NBA basketball till then.


----------



## Gundungurra81

Name: Dean
Location: Sydney, Australia
Age: 18
Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson, Tim Duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan, Brent Barry
Favorite Spurs Moment: 1999-2003-2005 - NBA Champions


----------



## Pimped Out

Gundungurra81 said:


> Name: Dean
> Location: Sydney, Australia
> Age: 18
> Favorite All-Time Spur: David Robinson, Tim Duncan
> Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan, Brent Barry
> Favorite Spurs Moment: 1999-2003-2005 - NBA Champions


hey. sorry for the delayed welcomed, i just saw this post. its great to have another spurs fan here and i hope to see you keep posting.

if you dont mind me asking, what made you a spurs fan. i know we have some rockets fans from australia, but you you the first spurs one i have seen.


----------



## Knick Killer

just lettin you spurs fans know...theres no chance in hell that the spurs arent gunna win the championship. It's theres...i hate the spurs but the nba championship is goin back to San Antonio. unfourtunately.


----------



## TiMVP2

Ima do this again



Name: MAX
Location: SAN ANTONIO
Age: 13
Spurs Fan Since: 1999 vs timberwolves!
Favorite All-Time Spur: Devin Brown and Stephen Jackson!
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan!
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: yo9768 and [email protected](but thas for msn not yahoo)
Favorite Spurs Moment: Sweep, Horry 3, Game 6 vs nets


----------



## Pop4Prez

Name: Trey Bell
Location: Iowa
Age: 14 
Spurs Fan Since: Last Year
Favorite All-Time Spur: I don't really know many of the old players. Maybe The Admiral?
Favorite Current Spur: Tim Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: MSN: [email protected]
Favorite Spurs Moment: I've only been paying attention to them since last year, but seeing Tony Parker play as well as he did was a real treat.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Welcome, Prez.


----------



## Dean the Master

Favorite All-Time Spur: Ginobili! 
Favorite Spurs Moment: 13 in 35 by T-Mac.


----------



## Bellew

Name: George Bellew
Location:North Carolina
Age:20
Spurs Fan Since: 2002
Favorite All-Time Spur:Manu Ginobili,Danny Ferry
Favorite Current Spur:Manu Ginobili 
AIM/Yahoo Screennameso Not have one
Favorite Spurs Moment: 2002 playoff omg :mob:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Name: Billy Filipe Jean
Location: Vancity
Age: 20
Spurs Fan Since: 2006
Favorite All-Time Spur: Duncan
Favorite Current Spur: Duncan
Favorite Spurs moment: every Tony Parker layup in Finals '06


----------



## kbdullah

never mind, I didn't realize how old this thread was.


----------



## Flyerfan1957

-33- said:


> Welcome to the World Champion San Antonio Spurs Forum...
> 
> Hopefully we can bring together alot of Spurs fans and get some good discussion going...if you visit, please give some info on yourself to let everyone get to know you better:
> 
> Name:
> Location: Dayton Ohio
> Age:62
> Spurs Fan Since: 1974
> Favorite All-Time Spur: George gervin. David Robinson
> Favorite Current Spur: tony Parker
> AIM/Yahoo Screennames:
> Favorite Spurs Moment:


first home game in hemisphere arena against the San Diego Conquestadors 

I believe,but not 100 percent sure that the San Diego team was coached by Bill Russel that year


----------



## JumpinOutDaGym

Name: Ryan
Location: Myrtle Beach, SC by way of San Antonio, TX
Age: 23
Spurs Fan Since: Day 1, the 1st moment I remember was the Memorial Day Miracle. I was 8 years old and I still remember the whole Elliott fires the 3.
Favorite All-Time Spur: So many greats, so I'll name a few personal favorites: Robert Horry, Shane Heal, Steve Kerr
Favorite Current Spur: I'm a fan of everybody in the rotation
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: lol c'mon it's 2014
Favorite Spurs Moment: Robert Horry's dunk and 3 against the Pistons


----------



## R-Star

Pablo? You guys know Pablo right?

The Spurs #1 fan?

Hes from Detroit. Only posts on the Heat, but is the Spurs biggest die hard. 

Go Lebro..... I mean YAY DUNCAN!


----------



## FormerPHCrew

Name: RTFFF
Location: 210
Age: 20
Spurs Fan Since: birf
Favorite All-Time Spur: Devin Brown
Favorite Current Spur: Duncan
AIM/Yahoo Screennames: ha
Favorite Spurs Moment: Game 5 vs MIA or Game 6 vs LAL in 03. Horrys 3 too. Any playoff win over LAL/DAL/PHX.


----------

